

Scores Soar at Cash-for-Kids Schools - edw519
http://www.nypost.com/seven/06082009/news/regionalnews/learn__earn_plan_pays_off_173099.htm

======
gus_massa
Compare this with "The Econ 101 Management Method"
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/08/09.html>

